# Dimensionierung Netzschütz AC-3



## Beginner09 (23 November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

welche Werte brauche ich denn genau um einen Netzschütz zu dimensionieren.
Er soll ein Versorgungsmodul schalten an dem noch 6 Achsmodule (SEW) hängen.
Netznennstrom AC, Zwischenkreis-Nennstrom DC, MAX Zwischenkreis-Nennstrom DC, Ausgangs-Dauerstrom AC, Ausgangs-Nennstrom AC, Max Geräte-Ausgangsstrom?!

Ich hoffe mir kann hier schnell jemand weiterhelfen!

Gruß


----------



## Verpolt (23 November 2010)

Hallo,

Annahme: 10A Nennstrom am Eingang des SEW *6 = ~60A

Netzschütz min 60A Schaltleistung.

Ein zu groß ausgelegter Netzschütz schadet ja nur dem Geldbeutel.


----------



## Beginner09 (23 November 2010)

Versorgungsmodul hat einen Netznennstrom von 36A.
Die 6 Achsmodule nur einen Zwischenkreis-Nennstrom, Ausgangs-Dauerstrom AC, Ausgangs-Nennstrom AC, Max Geräte-Ausgangsstrom.
Welchen nehme ich dann bei den Achsmodulen?!
...blicke da nimmer durch und SEW kann keine grscheite Auskunft geben.


----------



## Verpolt (23 November 2010)

Beginner09 schrieb:


> Versorgungsmodul hat einen Netznennstrom von 36A.
> Die 6 Achsmodule nur einen Zwischenkreis-Nennstrom, Ausgangs-Dauerstrom AC, Ausgangs-Nennstrom AC, Max Geräte-Ausgangsstrom.
> Welchen nehme ich dann bei den Achsmodulen?!
> ...blicke da nimmer durch und SEW kann keine grscheite Auskunft geben.



36A Nennstrom des Versogungsmoduls aller Achsen. Das ist doch eine Aussage.

Netzschütz bissle drüber (max Nennstrom des V-Moduls) und gut isses


----------



## Beginner09 (23 November 2010)

Also klatsche ich da jetzt nen 40A Netzschütz rein und du meinst damit ist gut?!
Dass die nicht einfach die richtigen Angaben gleich in ihre Technische Daten reinmachen können...tzzzz...


----------



## Verpolt (23 November 2010)

Beginner09 schrieb:


> Also klatsche ich da jetzt nen 40A Netzschütz rein und du meinst damit ist gut?!
> Dass die nicht einfach die richtigen Angaben gleich in ihre Technische Daten reinmachen können...tzzzz...



Naja, 36A Nennstrom sollte doch in den Technischen Daten vorkommen.
Genauso wie der MAX-Strom, der auftreten kann.

Der Querschnitt der Verdrahtung wird bestimmt auch angegeben?

Normalerweise auch die Größe der Vorsicherung.

Irgendwo in den PDF´s Word`s und online "such_mich_zutode" FAQ´s gibts dann doch meist einen Hinweis


----------



## Beginner09 (23 November 2010)

Leider nur die 36A, sonst wüsste ich ja was ich zu tun hätte! :-(


----------

